# R22NC-200 with HDMI and 1080i ??



## ZaphodJoe (Jan 13, 2007)

I had an old HDVR2 and the hard drive went bad. I had the protection plan so they sent me a new receiver and its an R22NC-200 and it has HDMI and LED's on the front that say 720 and 1080.

I did a search on here and the internet for this receiver and couldn't find any info on it. Is it HD? If not why does it have HDMI and a 1080i output?

Anyone have the specs on the R22NC-200?

Thanks.

-Joe


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

ZaphodJoe said:


> I had an old HDVR2 and the hard drive went bad. I had the protection plan so they sent me a new receiver and its an R22NC-200 and it has HDMI and LED's on the front that say 720 and 1080.
> 
> I did a search on here and the internet for this receiver and couldn't find any info on it. Is it HD? If not why does it have HDMI and a 1080i output?
> 
> ...


Welcome to DBSTALK.COM! :welcome_s

Never heard that "NC" before, but the R22-200 is basically an HR21 HD DVR with the HD features disabled and the HDTV setup menu grayed out. The back panel is identical. If you press the "format" button on your remote, you will receive a message to this effect.

You can use any of the outputs (including HDMI) but you will only receive 480p resolution and the 720 and 1080 lights will not light up. If you use the component output, it will be 480p so this can only work if your TV supports it. (Some TV's with component inputs only support 480i)

Even if you have other HD DirecTV receivers on your account, the R22 will not receive any of the HD channels in your package or display them in the guide.

Any more questions?


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

NC = no A/V, component, telephone line or HDMI cables in the box.


----------



## ZaphodJoe (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, why have all that stuff in receiver and disable it? Can you upgrade the software? I already have an HR20 in the living room. We where thinking it was HD and going to get an HD TV for the bedroom but not if it's all disabled. It seems like a waste of hardware to have all that and disable it. Was this supposed to save them money by just producing one receiver now and using different software for the different versions? Seems like a waste though. LOL.

-Joe


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

or270 said:


> NC = no A/V, component, telephone line or HDMI cables in the box.


Ah! I remember reading about that "cost cutting" initiative such that receivers delivered by "professional installers" don't contain cables and DirecTV expects the installer to supply the proper cables (and nothing else).

But is that "NC" actually stamped on the back of the receiver itself or just the shipping box it comes in??


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

ZaphodJoe said:


> Wow, why have all that stuff in receiver and disable it? Can you upgrade the software? I already have an HR20 in the living room. We where thinking it was HD and going to get an HD TV for the bedroom but not if it's all disabled. It seems like a waste of hardware to have all that and disable it. Was this supposed to save them money by just producing one receiver now and using different software for the different versions? Seems like a waste though. LOL.
> 
> -Joe


The reason for the R22 was that in some markets the local channels are transmitted in MPEG4. The older DVR's (R15, R16) cannot decode MPEG4 or operate with a SWM multiswitch. So they stopped making them and instead are now offering the R22 as the "standard definition" DVR.

Many people are happy watching the HDMI output of the R22 on their HDTV sets even though it's only 480p. The R22 also has all the other features of the HR21 that aren't related to HD like video on demand and media sharing. It also has a bigger HDD than the R15/R16 and can store more SD programming.


----------



## ZaphodJoe (Jan 13, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> But is that "NC" actually stamped on the back of the receiver itself or just the shipping box it comes in??


I saw it on a label on the box. Didn't look on the back of the receiver.

-Joe


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

NC is just on the outside shipping box.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Never heard that "NC" before, but the R22-200 is basically an HR21 HD DVR with the HD features disabled and the HDTV setup menu grayed out.


Not exactly true... The HD menu is enabled, but menu options available are very limited to include the screen format (16:9 or 4:3).

- Merg


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It was rumored that the R22 would be HD-upgradeable with a download at some point, but no one has said for sure if this will ever happen.

I hope it does, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Ah! I remember reading about that "cost cutting" initiative such that receivers delivered by "professional installers" don't contain cables and DirecTV expects the installer to supply the proper cables (and nothing else).
> 
> But is that "NC" actually stamped on the back of the receiver itself or just the shipping box it comes in??


D* still provides cables just in bulk to the HSP warehouse. Dealers still receive the full cable pack although the latest D12 don't come with the Svideo cable anymore just RCA.

It is printed on the box that holds the IRD


----------

